# Super Bowl XL



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

*What is your opinion on who will win!!*​
Steelers3155.36%Seahawks2341.07%Other (for those in denial)23.57%


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Steelers and Seahawks!!

GOOOOOOO STEELERS!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

*STEELERS*
Bettis all the way!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

steelers!steelers!steelers!! woooot!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope the Steelers represent the AFC well. No chocking in the big dance.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would like to see Seattle win.....never won it before....Pittsburg has won enough times.Just hope it is a good game to watch....not like those 2 runaways yesterday.....turned it off and went to find something else to do.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I hope it's a 0-0 tie and the Buffalo Bills are declared winners because everyone feels sorry for them!!


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

i think stealers will win by a td


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm torn. I guess I would like to see Seattle because like Ken mentioned, it's their first appearance and they have sort been knocking on that door showing that they have put in their time. Typical Holmgren, did the same thing with the Pack that he's done with Seattle, nuture a QB through the playoff losses and add a missing piece to the puzzle to get better.

On the other hand, Holmgren has won it once in Green Bay,  and I like Bill Cowher. That defense just flat out rocks! and doing what they have done on the playoff road is amazing. I gotta go with that old theory, defense wins championships in this one, but I think it will be a really close game, it has to, the championship weekend was a bust and it usually goes one way or the other with that and the superbowl.

Seahawks 20
Steelers 23


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Im for the steelers...i picked them to beat denver and they did


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

SeaHawks all the way BABAY :sniper: Steelers

:******: CAUSE THEY BEAT THE BRONCOS :******:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I am a BIT biased living out here in the great pacific northwest... so of course I'll say SEAHAWKS!

I think this is a tremendous betting opportunity for those who avoid getting brainwashed by the Steelers mystique. Let's face it... the Steelers get all the publicity and they have a huge following across the country due to their extensive history.

REALITY CHECK!  The Steelers are a #6 Seed playing a #1 Seed in the Super Bowl! If you look at the facts without emotion.... the SeaHawks actually have a better defense, a more stable offense that can score multiple ways and a healthier team.

Anyone wanna make a sidebet?

Steelers 20
SeaHawks 31

I'll take the over and cover the spread.

:beer:

Either way it will be a hell of a game! The teams are SOOOOOO much alike it is scary! They both have complimentary games. The game will likely come down a special teams superplay or a defensive turnover TD etc...

Go Hawks!!!!!










Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Many great points have been brought up,,,, seahawks this an steelers that. I'm a big fan of what Cowher does and the fact that he has been there so many years, as well as I"m a fan of the Seahawks because of their NFC ties.

This is a very tough call #1 vs. #6. However the AFC has been extremely dominent this year.

QB ----Hasselbeck vs. Roethlisberger>>>>edge Seahawks

RB-----Alexander vs. Bettis/Parker/Hayes>>>>edge Seahawks

WR----Jackson/Engram vs. Ward/Randel El>>>>>edge Steelers

O line ----Jones vs. Faneca/Marvel Smith>>> PUSH

D line ---Von Oelhoffen vs. Wistrom >>>> edge Steelers

LB's --- Tatupu vs. Porter>>>'tough call, but Steelers by a touch

DB's --- Lucas/Trufant vs. Polamalu/Townsend>>>edge Steelers

By my addition that gives the steelers the edge, but that si what vegas says as well. Call me an idiot, call me what you want, but I got the steelers by 10 pts in the title.

Super Bowl XL will go:

Steelers 27
Seahawks 17

I accept tips from those of you that take my words as gospel, for those of u that do not, happy betting.

870


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> This is a very tough call #1 vs. #6. However the AFC has been extremely dominent this year.
> 
> QB ----Hasselbeck vs. Roethlisberger>>>>edge Seahawks
> 
> ...


OK OK 870, I need to look at your thoughts on who has the advantages and come back with a few stats... And remember I'm only doing this in FUN! 

The Steelers are lucky to have gotten as far as they have. Over the LAST 2 GAMES, they have averaged ONLY 2.6 yds per carry! That is their worst average in *over* 16 years!

You gave the edge to the WR's to the Steelers? Why? What stat? Name recognition? Are we to believe they are going to have a bigger game in the Superbowl? I"ll take the advantage for the Hawks... you seem to have forgotten Jurevicious and their awesome tight end Jeremy Stevens who is a Tony Gonzalez protege!

Let's see here...next you give a PUSH comparing the Hall of Fame O line of the Hawks with who? Let's compare what the 2 O lines have done for their respective RB's the past 2 seasons... who comes out on top? I don't see how this is even remotely comparable... Advantage SeaHawks

Next, we have the D Line...you give the edge to the Steelers? Let's take the entire line as a whole unit, as they often need to work in unison to shut down an offenses running game and QB pressures... so we have :

Seahawks: Bryce Fisher, Grant Wistrom, Rocky Bernard, Chartric Darby 
vs.
Steelers: Casey Hampton, Aaron Smith, Kimo von Oelhoffen

I think this matchup is a PUSH ! 

I agree with your other matchups, however I also think you need to look at the entire DB backfield matchups and what the secondaries do as a squad to intimidate the other team. Both teams have great secondaries, and this is where I think the game will be decided. Whichever team manages to breakup the passing game of the other wins. If Seattle manages to shut down the Pittsburg passing game, Seattle wins by 10. If the secondaries of both teams step up, then it comes down to the running game and short dump passes, Seattle will eat up the Pittsburgh defense in 5 yard increments, eventually wearing them down. Seattle then wins by 3 or 7...

Me thinks me has said enough for now! Peace! :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Seattle by 4, 21-17.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Steelers - 14 
vs. 
Seahawks - 7

I think it will be close and it could possilbly go into OT.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

The Bus crashes over the goal line with 14 seconds to go in the game for a 21-17 win for the Steelers. Would be a great ending for one of the classiest players of all time!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know who will win but I do think it will be a great game with one or two plays making the difference. I kind of hope that the seahawks tight end has a huge catch right in front of porter and then scampers for a touchdown


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone else been hearing rumors that Polamalu's injured ankle is worse than the Steeler's have been letting on about? Supposedly he twisted it fairly bad during a practice this week on the Detroit turf. FYI.. this turf has been historically notorious for being punishing on visiting teams. It is nowhere near the quality of the Seattle turf grass field or Heinz field. Hmmm.. if he is too tender to practice, how easily will it be to reinjure it during the game?

Thoughts to ponder......

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's about the same question as...................................If a bear takes a small sh.t in the road will he take a big sh.t in the woods. Nobody knows but the chances are that big sh.t is still gonna happen.

That may not make sense, but i'm sticking to my prediction............................................Steelers by 10...27-17


----------

